# emotional theology



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 3, 2008)

when one is going through scripture and teaching the DOCs/discipling, etc.. should one just sump in with the DOC or should they start on a more broader basis just dealing with the Doctrine of God, and man?


----------



## Iconoclast (Apr 3, 2008)

ModernPuritan? said:


> If the doctrines of Grace are true, that would mean the opposite (arminianism) is a false doctrine no?
> 
> So if what we say is the truth and armininism is false then why can people sitll hold to it? If we can clearly show scripture and provide a stellar exegisis of different passages, and back it up with Hebrew and Greek, I dont see why anyone can still hold to this stuff.
> 
> ...



Jeff,
When a person is allowed by God to come to truth in any area of doctrine it is a great cause for rejoicing. We do well to remember that it is only God's purpose and mercy that has the Spirit teach us more about the Lord Jesus.
Although the system of doctrine known as arminianism is a faulty system of trying to arrive at truth,nevertheless the people who hold that "truth" are people none the less. Many of them are christian brethren who have been redeemed by the blood of the Lamb- they just have not been correctly instructed on the how and why it all takes place.
It is not a "waste of time" if you are able to help disciple someone who is open to the scripture and desiring to learn more about the accomplishment of redemption.
Some who have never heard accurate teaching might hear it from you if you demonstrate a concern for their soul. I have seen many men in this P-board who have given testimony of how God used someone to give them a book to read,or suggesting a sermon to listen to.
Here is a couple of sections of scripture that my comments are based on;

1 Corinthians 4 (King James Version)
King James Version (KJV)
Public Domain



1 Corinthians 4
1Let a man so account of us, as of the ministers of Christ, and stewards of the mysteries of God. 

2Moreover it is required in stewards, that a man be found faithful. 

3But with me it is a very small thing that I should be judged of you, or of man's judgment: yea, I judge not mine own self. 

4For I know nothing by myself; yet am I not hereby justified: but he that judgeth me is the Lord. 

5Therefore judge nothing before the time, until the Lord come, who both will bring to light the hidden things of darkness, and will make manifest the counsels of the hearts: and then shall every man have praise of God. 

6And these things, brethren, I have in a figure transferred to myself and to Apollos for your sakes; that ye might learn in us not to think of men above that which is written, that no one of you be puffed up for one against another. 

7For who maketh thee to differ from another? and what hast thou that thou didst not receive? now if thou didst receive it, why dost thou glory, as if thou hadst not received it? 

And this from2Tim2; 23But foolish and unlearned questions avoid, knowing that they do gender strifes. 

24And the servant of the Lord must not strive; but be gentle unto all men, apt to teach, patient, 

25In meekness instructing those that oppose themselves; if God peradventure will give them repentance to the acknowledging of the truth; 

26And that they may recover themselves out of the snare of the devil, who are taken captive by him at his will.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 3, 2008)

I just realized that i was not communicating what i was wanting to know when i was coming back to my dorm room.

thanks for your response Icono


----------

